# Axe-FX....Standard, Ultra and now II.....ok!....



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Ok..been checking a lot of youtube stuff about those Axe-Fx thing after seeing the newest model, the II in action yesturday..i was blown away with some of the effect and the software available used to make the settings...drag and drop basically.

SO..who's using that stuff here, and is the II model for exemple worth the 1500$ extra compared to say an Ultra that can be have for around 1500$?....


Thanks for the input..)


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Does somebody around here have an Axe?

TG



al3d said:


> Ok..been checking a lot of youtube stuff about those Axe-Fx thing after seeing the newest model, the II in action yesturday..i was blown away with some of the effect and the software available used to make the settings...drag and drop basically.
> 
> SO..who's using that stuff here, and is the II model for exemple worth the 1500$ extra compared to say an Ultra that can be have for around 1500$?....
> 
> ...


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

traynor_garnet said:


> Does somebody around here have an Axe?
> 
> TG


Yeah..met a guy locally who just bought a new one..


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

iaresee has an Axe II as far as I know and he loves it. I'm sure he'll chime in soon.

fwiw, I've been listening more and more and reading up on the Axe FX units and I'm seriously starting to think it might be a good avenue for me. I do a lot of cover/tribute stuff and the versatility of the Axe unit is something that could help me hugely.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2012)

I don't know Alain. Last time I suggested you check it out you told me you'd never use it...don't need models...digital can't be good...blah blah blah. 

The II, especially with the latest firmware, is...stunning. It's never been easier to dial in. Simple, simple, simple. Sounds stellar.

And it's *always* getting updated. New models being added every few months. The amp model list is a little overwhelming as it is now. But we'll be getting more!

The integration with the desktop via Axe-Edit is, in all honest, right now: not great. It works, but Axe-Edit suffers from some bugs and there are communication issues between the unit and Axe-Edit. BUT the good news is we're beta testing a whole new comm approach (the current approach just uses MIDI SysEx over USB which isn't great) in the beta testing team and it's ROCK SOLID. Going to be an awesome upgrade. Not sure when it'll be out though.

The 5150 mkIII models (green, blue and red) are a Van Halen lover's wet dream:

[soundcloud]http://soundcloud.com/iaresee/axe-fx-ii-5150-mkiii-model[/soundcloud]

And the reverb update in 7.0 lets you get lush without losing your signal:

[soundcloud]http://soundcloud.com/iaresee/wicked-game[/soundcloud]

What more do you want to know?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

In terms of rack gear you will see these in many a pro set-up.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I feel lucky that, as a guitarist, nearly everything I've bought in the last 40 years has held its value, or even appreciated, over time. I guess this is because we aren't really paying for the intellectual property (the designs were decades old before a bought a Fender in the 70's) but rather for the quality of materials and construction.

While I believe modelling is the inevitable future, this trend of holding value or appreciating will end. Can you imagine paying double for a Pentium III than the original purchasers did 15 years ago? I would love to get into this technology and start the learning curve, but I hate the thought of buying a $2500 piece of gear that will be hard to sell for half that price in 2 years when the Axe II+ or 2.1 or whatever comes along.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> I feel lucky that, as a guitarist, nearly everything I've bought in the last 40 years has held its value, or even appreciated, over time. I guess this is because we aren't really paying for the intellectual property (the designs were decades old before a bought a Fender in the 70's) but rather for the quality of materials and construction.
> 
> While I believe modelling is the inevitable future, this trend of holding value or appreciating will end. Can you imagine paying double for a Pentium III than the original purchasers did 15 years ago? I would love to get into this technology and start the learning curve, but I hate the thought of buying a $2500 piece of gear that will be hard to sell for half that price in 2 years when the Axe II+ or 2.1 or whatever comes along.



THAT..is one of my concern..it's a bit like digital Camera now a days...in the days, i had a Nikon F3..sold it 12 years later and lost only 150$ of the original tag price..i bought a Nikon D200 for 3000$ 5 or 6 years ago..now, sold it for 600$...insane

Guys paid 2999$ for the Axe-FX II a few months ago..now it's down to 2195$ already...that's a major price drop.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

*iaresee*, what controle board are you using with yours..and what poweramp?


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2012)

al3d said:


> Guys paid 2999$ for the Axe-FX II a few months ago..now it's down to 2195$ already...that's a major price drop.


Who paid that? Stupidly impatient people who jumped the wait list maybe? Serves them right. More money than brains. $2195 has always been the price if you waited on the list. There's been no price drop in that regard.

Also: who buys gear to make money? I buy gear to play it. If I play it for 10 years and no longer need it, I sell it and I don't worry about how much I "lost" on the transaction. I got 10 years of use out of it.

You're looking at it all wrong if you're buying tools and trying to "protect an investment". These aren't houses. These aren't paintings. They're utilitarian objects of little value to begin with.

You want to protect your investment: buy bonds. Or land in Florida.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2012)

al3d said:


> what controle board are you using with yours..and what poweramp?


Right now: Rocktron All Access but I've got an MFC-101 on order. Should be here mid-September.

And I run direct. When I can't I use a little Yorkville E10P wedge. But there are better options for amplification. I'm looking at an RCF NX 12 SMA now. Very nice. Bit pricey, but getting great reviews.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

OH..i totally agree...i never buy stuff to make money on it really..but what board and poweramp are you using?



iaresee said:


> Who paid that? Stupidly impatient people who jumped the wait list maybe? Serves them right. More money than brains. $2195 has always been the price if you waited on the list. There's been no price drop in that regard.
> 
> Also: who buys gear to make money? I buy gear to play it. If I play it for 10 years and no longer need it, I sell it and I don't worry about how much I "lost" on the transaction. I got 10 years of use out of it.
> 
> You're looking at it all wrong if you're buying tools and trying to "protect an investment". These aren't houses. They're utilitarian objects of little value to begin with.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

we got our replies crossed..LOL. I guess i could keep my Marshall Poweramp......and i got a Voodoolab ground controle, guess that could work to..



iaresee said:


> Right now: Rocktron All Access but I've got an MFC-101 on order. Should be here mid-September.
> 
> And I run direct. When I can't I use a little Yorkville E10P wedge. But there are better options for amplification. I'm looking at an RCF NX 12 SMA now. Very nice. Bit pricey, but getting great reviews.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2012)

High/Deaf said:


> I feel lucky that, as a guitarist, nearly everything I've bought in the last 40 years has held its value, or even appreciated, over time. I guess this is because we aren't really paying for the intellectual property (the designs were decades old before a bought a Fender in the 70's) but rather for the quality of materials and construction.


No, it's because you've ridden the curve of value out long enough to see it through the dip and in to the "nostalgia" rise.



> Can you imagine paying double for a Pentium III than the original purchasers did 15 years ago?


These analogies with home computers are terrible. This isn't a home computer. It doesn't run generic software, it runs purpose built software. Ergo: if it sounds good to you now, it will sound good to you tomorrow, and the next day, and the day after that and all days until the end of time. Because it's not changing. It's not being asked to run the latest Internet Explorer or video game. It's still doing exactly what it was built to do. Purpose built hardware. There are plenty of examples of purpose-built digital hardware in the music space that hold and increase their value. Eventide gear. Lexicon gear. Many A/D/D/A boxes from the big guys like Halo and Apogee.



> I would love to get into this technology and start the learning curve, but I hate the thought of buying a $2500 piece of gear that will be hard to sell for half that price in 2 years when the Axe II+ or 2.1 or whatever comes along.


Than don't sell it. Don't chase the muse. Love what you have and use that. It only starts to sound bad if you decide it's started to sound bad. The unit itself didn't change, only you did.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2012)

al3d said:


> we got our replies crossed..LOL. I guess i could keep my Marshall Poweramp......and i got a Voodoolab ground controle, guess that could work to..


Yup. Both of those would work. The power amp is a bit less than ideal: you want a really flat, full range power amp to get the most out of a modeller that does power amp modelling like the Axe-Fx does. But plenty of people run them in to tube guitar power amps and are very happy with that approach. If you can, I recommend flat, full range speakers. Guitar speakers are far from that and you can't really use the cabinet modelling (one of the things the Axe-Fx does better than the competition) if you're going to run it in to a guitar cabinet in the end.

Edit: A lovely drive to Pennsylvania and you could be all set: http://forum.fractalaudio.com/sale/56838-entire-axe-fx-ii-rig.html


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

iaresee said:


> Yup. Both of those would work. The power amp is a bit less than ideal: you want a really flat, full range power amp to get the most out of a modeller that does power amp modelling like the Axe-Fx does. But plenty of people run them in to tube guitar power amps and are very happy with that approach. If you can, I recommend flat, full range speakers. Guitar speakers are far from that and you can't really use the cabinet modelling (one of the things the Axe-Fx does better than the competition) if you're going to run it in to a guitar cabinet in the end.
> 
> Edit: A lovely drive to Pennsylvania and you could be all set: Entire Axe-FX II rig


saw that one yesturday..he's asking the price of a new unit.....his chances are slim if he's not splitting things up..specially the wireless line 6 thing.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2012)

al3d said:


> saw that one yesturday..he's asking the price of a new unit.....his chances are slim if he's not splitting things up..specially the wireless line 6 thing.


I'd bet he'd drop though. Especially if you'd take the whole setup off him. You could piece out the stuff you don't need, sell the redundant stuff you have and walk away with an MFC-101, rack case, Axe-Fx II for $2000. Takes some slush fund to make it happen, but it's do-able.

Keep an eye on the Fractal forum though. I've seen II's pop up for $2k even, shipped.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

This is the Clip i watched last night and made me go..."DAMN"

[video=youtube_share;TOEtTvelQrU]http://youtu.be/TOEtTvelQrU[/video]


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2012)

Mark Day is a monster player and he pulls some HUGE and heavy tones out of the Axe-Fx II. He's also a very, very nice guy and usually answers questions about his setup on the Fractal list.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

iaresee said:


> These analogies with home computers are terrible. This isn't a home computer. It doesn't run generic software, it runs purpose built software. Ergo: if it sounds good to you now, it will sound good to you tomorrow, and the next day, and the day after that and all days until the end of time. Because it's not changing. It's not being asked to run the latest Internet Explorer or video game. It's still doing exactly what it was built to do. Purpose built hardware. There are plenty of examples of purpose-built digital hardware in the music space that hold and increase their value. Eventide gear. Lexicon gear. Many A/D/D/A boxes from the big guys like Halo and Apogee.


But people don't compare effects units to the "real thing" (the hall reverb isn't directly compared to the reflections in a real hall, delay/echo isn't compared to a mountain range and judged accordingly); if you like the sound of your fx, it doesn't matter if something different or new comes along because yours still sounds good. Amp modellers, OTOH, _are _compared to the "real thing" and if something newer comes along that sounds closer to a real tweed, plexi etc it _is _better and the older gear's value tanks. Like a newer computer, the newer modeller does _the same thing better _rather than just doing the same thing differently (two different chorus patches for example). There are no real laws here given that we are largely discussing aesthetics and "tone" and maybe one day people will be hunting down original PODS for their tone (but it won't be for their accuracy of modelling but their own, specific sound). For the time being, modelling gear tends to lose value when a newer, more accurate modeller comes out and it is something to consider if you are unsure if a modelling rig will truly work for you.

All this said, you are exactly right. If you really like something and will use if for years, who care if it isn't worth much 5-10 years down the road. Use value, not exchange value, should determine what you play.

TG


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Another Axe Fx II user here! 

I started with the Standard back in 2007 and upgraded my way up over the years.
I was never fully convinced with the modelling side on the Standard or Ultra but felt the price was worth it for the effects alone. 

The Axe II is a different beast when it come to amp modelling. Its frickin incredible! I feel like it make me a better player. 
I use a Carvin TS100 power amp into my Bogner 2x12. I use the MFC101 as the controller. I'm looking in to getting the Matrix GT800FX power amp in the near future. I actually prefer playing though the Axe FX over my amps now. Needless to say, I highly recommend getting one.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2012)

traynor_garnet said:


> But people don't compare effects units to the "real thing" (the hall reverb isn't directly compared to the reflections in a real hall, delay/echo isn't compared to a mountain range and judged accordingly); if you like the sound of your fx, it doesn't matter if something different or new comes along because yours still sounds good. Amp modellers, OTOH, _are _compared to the "real thing" and if something newer comes along that sounds closer to a real tweed, plexi etc it _is _better and the older gear's value tanks. Like a newer computer, the newer modeller does _the same thing better _rather than just doing the same thing differently (two different chorus patches for example). There are no real laws here given that we are largely discussing aesthetics and "tone" and maybe one day people will be hunting down original PODS for their tone (but it won't be for their accuracy of modelling but their own, specific sound). For the time being, modelling gear tends to lose value when a newer, more accurate modeller comes out and it is something to consider if you are unsure if a modelling rig will truly work for you.


That's a fair point and I don't disagree with you. But it stands that if you like the way you sound now, you don't need to worry about what comes later. You'll still sound the way you like.

Of course, we're a fickle lot and we seem to chase sounds that can't be had.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

iaresee said:


> That's a fair point and I don't disagree with you. But it stands that if you like the way you sound now, you don't need to worry about what comes later. You'll still sound the way you like.
> 
> Of course, we're a fickle lot and we seem to chase sounds that can't be had.


Who me, (says the guy who has spent all day swapping 12" speakers out of an amazing sound rig, just in case LOL!)? 

TG


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Let's compare:

Axe FX Ultra: $2100 new, $1500 used 3 years later. Mesa Boogie Dual Rec Roadster $2200 new, $1400 used 3 years later. I don't see the difference, except the Fractal can sound like the Mesa.

I wasn't sure of the unit either, then I got to spend some time on a Standard with the then-latest firmware. We put it next to a Mesa 2ch. triple rec, we dialed it in for Fender-y clean tones.. both myself and my friend couldn't hear a difference. The II has stepped it up, and I'd love to play around with one. Did non-users know you can clone real amps with it?

To me, that box is worth $2K. Why? A JCM800 is $1000. A 5150 is $750. A triple rec is $1400. This will get me all those sounds, and cost me less. Add in recording options, other amps being modelled and the level of effects, and I don't see any reason not to own one. It's just a matter of time .


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Yes, but if I were to speculate, the Mesa will bottom out at or near where it is now. The Ultra? In 5 years time, following trends in computers and software (and assuming an Axe-FX III and maybe IV by then), it will keep dropping and dropping. Unless it becomes one of those rare digital things that somehow becomes a classic, like a tiny number of processor boxes (Eventide) and pedals (Centaur).

The point was never about making money on gear, but about chasing the software dragon. Is anyone here happy with the computer they bought 10 years ago? I suspect when the Axe-FX III comes out, most who own a II will want to upgrade. Sure, they loved their II but once there is something better (and the III will be better, it will do everything the II does and more), they will be tempted. Whereas to someone with his original '65 BF DR, he doesn't believe there will ever be anything better. Amp design and construction is, except for a few boooteeek builders, going in the opposite direction to what he's into.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2012)

High/Deaf said:


> Whereas to someone with his original '65 BF DR, he doesn't believe there will ever be anything better. Amp design and construction is, except for a few boooteeek builders, going in the opposite direction to what he's into.


This argument is a strawman. This behaviour is not unique to digital gear. People "upgrade" their analog gear all the time. There are amp builders living very comfortably off people wanting "better" implementations of classic amplifiers.

Sounds good now, sounds good tomorrow. It only stops sounding good when you decide it doesn't sound good any more. That's not unique to digital.


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

iaresee said:


> This argument is a strawman. This behaviour is not unique to digital gear. People "upgrade" their analog gear all the time. There are amp builders living very comfortably off people wanting "better" implementations of classic amplifiers.
> 
> Sounds good now, sounds good tomorrow. It only stops sounding good when you decide it doesn't sound good any more. That's not unique to digital.


You're right! Ian, you're my frikin' hero!!!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Even if this thread is a tad old...it's still in my head...comming back to hunt me from time to time..LOL...I wish i could rent one for a week and give it a go..


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

At the risk of getting jumped on by the Axe men...since this thread started, the Kemper Profiling Amp is now available in Canada. Worth checking out too. 

Profiler | Kemper Profiling Amplifier | KPA | Guitar Amplification Redefined

Just to add a bit more to the haunting ;-)


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

A decade ago, I played with guys using Line 6 stuff. Sounded good then (at least to them). Today? Not so much. Still sounds exactly the same, but I would say our expectations of d-m have increased.

The newest Axe Fx and Kemper sound great today. And they will sound just as good tomorrow, next year, in 10 years. But does anyone doubt that the new modelers that come out in the future won't more accurately replicate tones than the current stuff? It will only get more accurate. Point of diminishing returns, sure, but they will get better. Will users be happy playing a 10 year old modeling system, knowing there is something significantly better out there? Sounds good today, sounds good tomorrow - just not as good as the next version will. 

Not to say there aren't things that modeling rigs are great for. Flexibility, upgradability, etc. Definitely the way to go if you're trying to cover a bunch of different tones. I just believe that the intrinsic downside is that modeling is not perfect now and will only get better. Like other tech, you can't wait for the best one, 'cause it'll always be over the horizon.


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey Alain, just started reading this thread. I have been playing an axe fx ultra for about 1 1/2 years now. i run a fractal mfc 101 midi controller with two mission engineering pedals. I have never had as many compliments on my tone. The II is even better than the Ultra but for me the ultra does just fine. I ran direct to front of house PA and it's awesome. No more lugging heavy amps and cabs. I can walk in with a guitar on my back, my gator box with axe fx in one hand and my bag with the footswitch in the other. One trip and I am good to go. sound is much more consistent from gig to gig and the mfc 101 is a great foot contoroller. I would not hesitate to recommend it to someone. I play in a band in which I use an Ultra and the other guitarist uses a II. He uses a ground control pro with his II. As someone else pointed out I think of the axe as a tool not an investment. If it sounds good to me today it will sound good tomorrow. If you are buying to flip it then you need to worry about value loss but if you are buying as a tool to use then it shoudl give you years of use.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

My main issue right now..is that getting a Axe-FX II in Canada seems impossible these days..AND...even worst....renting one to give it a try first...i've got a poweramp..so no biggie to test it..but still. i LOVE to thinker on amps..and one day i feel high gain..the next i feel bluesy..and the next i wish i had a 65 reverb deluxe!...that is why i'm fishing for something like an AXE Fx right now.


----------



## Jasrelic (Nov 4, 2011)

i have a axe fx 2...they are great...i sold everything...all my dr. z's ans other amps besides my marshall stack....They are really that good.

cheers! Canada


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2013)

al3d said:


> My main issue right now..is that getting a Axe-FX II in Canada seems impossible these days..AND...even worst....renting one to give it a try first...i've got a poweramp..so no biggie to test it..but still. i LOVE to thinker on amps..and one day i feel high gain..the next i feel bluesy..and the next i wish i had a 65 reverb deluxe!...that is why i'm fishing for something like an AXE Fx right now.


Wait until you hear the v10 firmware! Oh man! You'll be throwing money at your screen!


----------



## Stefano (Aug 31, 2009)

Just stumbled on this thread. I've been running with Fractal since 2009. First with the Ultra and now with the Axe 2. I sold all my gear (except guitars) a few years ago. I use it extensively live and at home.


----------



## drs13 (Apr 1, 2013)

I currently have as a modeler a HD500 and a Mackie Th12A powered speaker so I am a believer in the possibilties of modelers. I'd love to have an Axe II rig but the cost is too much:
Axe II $2300
MFC $700
2 expression pedals $200
Rackcase $150
Decent FRFR powered speaker $1000
That's over $4500 with tax and shipping.
That's some serious bread for anybody except either a pro or a well-healed hobbyist. 
I could buy one heck of a killer guitar or several nice guitars and run them through my existing rigs. 
What I'd love to see is an AxeFX Lite - basically a stripped down version of the II in a HD500 floor box format - all for $999. Less models, FX, and features but still great tone.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Major issue i see these days with the new II model..is a little while ago it was 2499$....and not it dropped to 2199$...and people selling theirs, are askking pretty much the same price as a new one.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

al3d said:


> Major issue i see these days with the new II model..is a little while ago it was 2499$....and not it dropped to 2199$...and people selling theirs, are askking pretty much the same price as a new one.


They ask the same price because they hope people will pay it to avoid the wait time. I haven't done my research, but it shouldn't be impossible to get one in Canada - you'd order direct from the states just like everyone else..


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Budda said:


> They ask the same price because they hope people will pay it to avoid the wait time. I haven't done my research, but it shouldn't be impossible to get one in Canada - you'd order direct from the states just like everyone else..


I checked..they are fully stocked right now


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Then make an offer or get a brand new one, easy as that


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

WELL...Kit on it's way....Axe-Fx II from BC..and Matrix Gt1000x 2U from NY.....next week-end will be a REAL fun week-end..


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

You post on fb but don't make threads 

I have no idea why Matrix is a big deal, but apparently (on sevenstring.org) it is.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Budda said:


> You post on fb but don't make threads
> 
> I have no idea why Matrix is a big deal, but apparently (on sevenstring.org) it is.


He's too busy playing with his toys!


----------



## the-patient (May 19, 2009)

Budda said:


> You post on fb but don't make threads
> 
> I have no idea why Matrix is a big deal, but apparently (on sevenstring.org) it is.



It's super light, high wattage, and sounds great!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

the-patient said:


> It's super light, high wattage, and sounds great!


Sounds cool, but I was checking it out and had no idea what I'd do with it. I'd rather have a powered monitor and run a feed to it and another to the FOH. An amp and passive cab seems like too much stuff, compared to a powered cab. And I certainly wouldn't want to run it into a 4x12 or other guitar cab, since the idea is to run it into a full-range speaker.

Iaresee was mentioning a powered cab builder that was designing stuff specifically for the AxeFx or other modellers and that sounded interesting. Otherwise, I'd just use one of my NX55ps.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Hollowbody..right now using it with the matrix and my 4x12 loaded with 32 year old Celestion celestion g12-65 and let me tell ya..it sounds just crazy insane. With the Axe-Edit software, create your sound in under a minute. edit it on the fly. And the Range of tone it does!!!...it will be weeks of trying them all..


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

And what a fun month it will be


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2013)

al3d said:


> Hollowbody..right now using it with the matrix and my 4x12 loaded with 32 year old Celestion celestion g12-65 and let me tell ya..it sounds just crazy insane. With the Axe-Edit software, create your sound in under a minute. edit it on the fly. And the Range of tone it does!!!...it will be weeks of trying them all..


Wait for it







Wait for it






I told ya so!

Have I not been going on and on about how good this thing is?

Glad you're enjoying it!


----------



## Stefano (Aug 31, 2009)

al3d said:


> Hollowbody..right now using it with the matrix and my 4x12 loaded with 32 year old Celestion celestion g12-65 and let me tell ya..it sounds just crazy insane. With the Axe-Edit software, create your sound in under a minute. edit it on the fly. And the Range of tone it does!!!...it will be weeks of trying them all..


Your just getting started, it goes up from here. I haven't played tubes in years!


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2013)

hollowbody said:


> Sounds cool, but I was checking it out and had no idea what I'd do with it. I'd rather have a powered monitor and run a feed to it and another to the FOH. An amp and passive cab seems like too much stuff, compared to a powered cab. And I certainly wouldn't want to run it into a 4x12 or other guitar cab, since the idea is to run it into a full-range speaker.
> 
> Iaresee was mentioning a powered cab builder that was designing stuff specifically for the AxeFx or other modellers and that sounded interesting. Otherwise, I'd just use one of my NX55ps.


Xitone? Mic's a nice guy: http://www.xitonecabs.com/ -- aims to be half way between FRFR and a standard cab/speaker pair.

I'm on the waiting list for an Atomic CLR. Best sub-$1000 FRFR going right now.

And I agree: FRFR is the way to go. But some people really like the look of the 4x12. Whaddayagonnado? I'm just pleased Alain bought one. I'll work on improving his speaker setup next.


----------



## Stefano (Aug 31, 2009)

iaresee said:


> Xitone? Mic's a nice guy: http://www.xitonecabs.com/ -- aims to be half way between FRFR and a standard cab/speaker pair.
> 
> I'm on the waiting list for an Atomic CLR. Best sub-$1000 FRFR going right now.
> 
> And I agree: FRFR is the way to go. But some people really like the look of the 4x12. Whaddayagonnado? I'm just pleased Alain bought one. I'll work on improving his speaker setup next.


I personally think the best sub $1000 FRFR going on right now is RCF NX12SMA.(2nd hand of course).


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

REason i like the 4x12 is the "Presence" it has...i'de have to try one of those cabs first



iaresee said:


> Xitone? Mic's a nice guy: http://www.xitonecabs.com/ -- aims to be half way between FRFR and a standard cab/speaker pair.
> 
> I'm on the waiting list for an Atomic CLR. Best sub-$1000 FRFR going right now.
> 
> And I agree: FRFR is the way to go. But some people really like the look of the 4x12. Whaddayagonnado? I'm just pleased Alain bought one. I'll work on improving his speaker setup next.


----------



## Stefano (Aug 31, 2009)

Trust me, presence is not an issue!


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2013)

al3d said:


> REason i like the 4x12 is the "Presence" it has...i'de have to try one of those cabs first


FRFR with a proper IR -- you won't be missing your cabinet at all.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2013)

al3d said:


> REason i like the 4x12 is the "Presence" it has...i'de have to try one of those cabs first


FRFR with a proper IR -- you won't be missing your cabinet at all.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2013)

Stefano said:


> I personally think the best sub $1000 FRFR going on right now is RCF NX12SMA.(2nd hand of course).


Used to think that too until I played the CLR. There's is absolutely zero fighting with it. It just does it all so nicely. Even the RCF needed a little too extreme an EQ curve for my liking, the top end was prone to spiky highs if I wasn't careful. The CLR translates so beautifully.


----------



## Stefano (Aug 31, 2009)

iaresee said:


> the top end was prone to spiky highs if I wasn't careful.


I get none of that at all.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

Ahh, looks like a couple of other AXE FX users here beside Ian and I now! Fantastic. Enjoy Alain! 

I haven't played thru a real amp in years! The new firmware 10. on the AXE II has taken it to another level of WOW. I am still getting used to it. This thing has made so much heavy gear obsolete for me and the tonal possibilities are endless. 

I just picked up a RCF NX12SMA monitor for the Axe, can't wait to plug it in. I have been using the QSC K12's so far and have been quite pleased


----------



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

Any of you Axe Fx users go back to amps or still use amps and Axe Fx as part of your rigs?

Reason I ask is I have had an Ultra for well over a year and played through it exclusively for a long time. But I noticed that most of the amp patches I was using and attracted to were based on Mesa amps, including the clean tones. So late last year I picked up an MB MkV and just love the thing. The cleans are stellar and the Mark I mode is my favorite channel of all. I have since picked up another Fender amp and my Axe has been neglected for a while. I don't intend to sell it and might incorporate it with the MkV for all the great time based effects the Axe has on tap. 

For those that have or are using the Axe/amp set up, what's your take and any set up tips to offer?


----------

